# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Literatura como base para una buena presentación

## Wálter Ríos

En una rutina cuya trama general expliqué en este foro, concluyo con un "sumando 10" para pasar de la manipulación a la magia, según argumento en la presentación. 
Ahora, eso sí, fuera del in-crescendo que genera la presentación, la cual implica (según la percepción del espectador) una cada vez más difícil e imposible solución del problema planteado y autoimpuesto por el mago. Digo que cada vez es más difícil "porque ahora ya ni podré mezclar ni cortar, todo lo harán ustedes... ". Cuando, en la realidad del mago, se llegó a un punto de simpleza técnica tal que sólo basta con dirigir las acciones de modo que se produzca el efecto deseado. Entonces, para encubrir esa manera tan peculiar de hacer las cosas (se podría sacar una carta y ya), hay que poner toda la energía, creatividad y atención en la presentación. 
Para conseguirlo, mientras pensaba en una presentación para este efecto "de adivinación", recordé una idea de Borges, que reza lo siguiente: "_lo extraño es que los hombres  puedan mirar, indefinidamente, hacia atrás pero no hacia adelante. Si  recuerdo con toda nitidez aquel velero de alto bordo que vino de Noruega  cuando yo contaba apenas cuatro años ¿a qué     sorprenderme del hecho de que alguien sea capaz de prever lo que está  a punto de ocurrir?_". Luego de buscarla, la encontré en _El informe de Brodie_, en el cuento que da título al libro. Con susodicho libro en la mano, leo el fragmento anterior. Luego remato: «Y continúa Borges: "_Sabemos que el pasado,     el presente y el porvenir ya están, minucia por minucia, en la profética memoria de Dios, en Su eternidad_". Voy a poner a prueba la teoría de Borges, no con otra teoría, sino en la práctica. Espero conseguirlo. Como es la prueba más difícil de todas, les ruego mucha concentración y seriedad». 
Listo el pollo. Dicha argucia actúa como fuerte MisdiXXXXXXX y dota de elegancia a la presentación, mientras incentiva una viva curiosidad por cuanto habrá de ocurrir. 
Cuando se recapitula lo ocurrido y se impacta con el efecto final, se le arroja un cebollazo en la cabeza al ser más pensante de todos los espectadores. 
Con tal magnitud de elegancia, ¿quién no querría ser engañado/a?  :302: . 
Durante la etapa de elaboración de presentaciones, una buena idea es la de nutrir nuestros cerebros con informaciones de diversa índole, una de ellas, literaria. ¿Qué opinan y aportan?

----------

